# 2 WW NO SYMPTOMS!!



## babies2be (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I had my FET done last week and am due for the pregnancy test next week.I have no symptoms and am going nuts!!!!  

Please is there anybody out there who is in the waiting like me or had no symptoms and had a BFP in the end??    

Any advice, suggestion will be a huge help!  

babies2be!


----------



## moll3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi babies2be, I put a similar thread to this on Rollercoaster site. 
I'm 10dpt5db & no symptoms-due to test Mon 5th Dec. Got a few replies- one lady on 2nd preg who had no symptoms prior BFP, either preg. 
So yes I think there is still hope for us & their replies have made me positive again. Such a worrying, stressful journey at every stage!!
I'm lucky to have DD 2yrs concieved naturally (although we've been on the IVF route 8yrs) and I never suspected a thing til 6-7wks when tiredness & nausea set in. 
Hope it'll be the same again!! Best of luck & hope this reassures you. Wishing you a BFP!!  xxxx


----------



## babies2be (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Moll3!

I am due for my test on Dec 05th too!! Lots of luck and baby dust to you!!!!  
Today am getting a bitter taste in my mouth..don't know if it is because of the drugs am taking (cyclogest, clexane, aspirin, Ritodrine)  

Thanks again for your reply...am feeling better already! 

take care!!


----------



## longing too (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I am on day 6 after ET, and like you I have not had half of the twinges or pains that of you lovely ladies have mentioned. I have had a few "pull" like feelings under my belly button, and a few sharp pains mainly to the left side of my stomach, and my emotions are all over the place! Has anybody else had these weird pully feeling under your belly button?
HPT on 11th December.....Hopefully will be the early Christmas present we so desperately want.
Wishing all of you lovely ladies lots of luck


----------



## babies2be (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there longing too!!

Good luck with your results..I have no such symptoms but then not sure if having no symptoms is a good thing!

This whole thing is so confusing and consuming! 

But I really really hope that we all get our so wanted christmas gifts soon!!   

Positive vibes and baby dust to all


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm testing on the 5th too, and have no symptoms either! Guess we'll have to wait and see if no symptoms is a good symptom!


----------



## babies2be (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Mooers! Good luck with the test! 
BTW I was told that one must keep oneself hydrated during the 2ww...Hope you are drinking lots of water!

Good luck and positive vibes to all!


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
Hope you dont mind me popping in to say hello, I'm on my two week wait also and its killing me.  I have went from feeling really positive to I definately can feel it in my heart to I'll never work first time.  I am having tummy cramps and the odd twinge and sooo tired.  I had my iui on tues, fingers crossed for all and plenty of baby dust.

Allison x


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi girls,
  I too also test on monday 5th!!!!  
This is my second attwmpt and unlike my 1st i have also had no syptoms but am now startin to feel like i have pulled a muscle on my left side just above my ovary!   

Good luck to everyone .

KEEP POSITIVE 

Ame xxxxxxx


----------



## moll3 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi girls, just to say we've got our first BFP in 8yrs with IVF treatment.(We hav a 2yr DD concieved naturally when we gave up on IVF-told there was no hope!!) This is our 2nd tx since she was born.
Anyway too excited to sleep now- just keep those positive thoughts cos it can/will happen. I know its very early days but this is the 1st major hurdle. Positivity again!!!!

Best of luk to babies2be, ameheath and mooers also testing today.
Longing & chamois- hope the 2ww flies for ye & yer rewarded with BFP also. Sending lots of positive vibes & babydust to all of ye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations Moll! Really pleased for you.   

No symptoms turned out to be bad for me, as I got a BFN.


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Moll3,
Congratulations.  I have goosebumps for you.  Well done, take care of yopurself and keep us posted to every step.

Allison x


----------



## babies2be (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Moll3..CONGRATULATIONS!! 
I had my test today too and got A BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!!   

I am soooo happy..wishing all you lovely ladies out there ALL THE BEST with your treatments!! 
Lots of love and baby dust to all of you..may all of you realize your dreams sooooon!!

Hugs!!


----------



## susanaq (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me tagging on. Lots of love to those with BFN's - I know how that feels xx - and huge congratulations to the BFPs!

I'm slowly going insane from the 2WW. I'm now 11dp 2dt and felt like AF's on her way since about 5dp but crossing everything to keep her away! Had the works - sharp pulling twing in left and right side, feeling like indigestion in lower belly, sore boobs some days and less so others, extremely vivid dreams (hello Jason Donovan!) - but I let my imagination run riot last time and was crushed when I got a BFN so trying desperately to keep things in perspective. Wishing lots of luck to everyone waiting to test, this is torture xx


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Girls,

I am demented and dont know how Im gonna last another week.  I have sore boobs, tummy cramps and the worst metalic taste in my mouth that i cannot get rid of.  Why do all these symptons match the dam drugs, lol.
I


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

I want it to be over!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing better than me today.
Luv
Allison x


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello Ladies..

I hope you all dont mind me tagging alone..
Following this forum is really helpfull, otherwise I'd lose my mind!!!

its 4dpt3dt, and I have NO SYMPTOMS Whatsoever!!!!!!
no cramping no "pull" feeling, no sharp pain, no weird taste...nothing! Even the bloating from Egg Collection has almost gone now..
I know, rite...I was complaining with the bloating and was pulling my hair out in fear of OHSS, and now when the bloating is gone, I'm Freaking out..pheeewww...WOMAN!!!

I'm really looking out for implantation cramping anytime now...and I'm driving myself crazy with negative thoughts that it might not happen.
GOSHHH...Its gonna be a LOOOOONNGGGG day....

Congrats for babies2be and moll3        that I'll catch up with u girls soon
and thank you for sharing...your stories kinda ease me up a bit


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I'm also a bit freaked out so hope you don't mind me joining in too.

Had 2 perfect day 5 blastocysts transferred on 4th Dec (DEIVF) and due to test on 13th Dec.  I have had absolutely no symptoms from the start of the treatment until today, except for slight dizziness about an hour after taking the progesterone tablets.  I'm also worried because my progesterone tested low the day before transfer and I had to increase my dose of Utrogestan to 5 a day orally and 2 vaginally.  Oh yes, I did get slightly sore breasts for about 2 days after increasing the Progesterone, but even that has faded to a very slight tenderness that I'm probably imagining  .  The only thing I have managed to do is catch a cold, which is a bit annoying as I hardly ever get sick, but that's hardly a pregnancy symptom!

So I am going slowly insane, and to make things worse I couldn't help myself and took a test this morning and it was negative.  I know it's too early to tell, but I just felt like I wanted to cry... and I don't do crying!!  So then I got all excited and thought that maybe being emotional is a sign of pregnancy, after which I had to slap myself and tell myself to stop obsessing 

I'm delighted for the ladies who have tested positive, huge congratulations to you! 

For those of us still waiting, let's hope we can say the same very soon!!!    

xx


----------



## Swiss_Cookie (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Troll (strange name for a forum name, usually a troll is something we don't like on forums   )

Actually cold-like symptoms are sometimes pregnancy symptoms. I don't want to give you false hopes, but it happens.

Good luck!


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Swiss_Cookie, my DH calls me Troll becasue of my mad curly hair, he says I look like those purple and pink haired troll dolls that were around when we were kids  

Thank you so much for responding, I didn't know that cold symptoms could be a sign of pregnancy! Let's hope so in my case.

Two more days to d-day


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies!  Just wanted to give you an update - My blood test came back positive so I am pregnant, but my HCG level is low at 33, so the consultant wasn't very optimistic about my chances.  I have to go back on Thursday for another test to see if it has gone up.  I am keeping everything crossed but I am quite worried


----------



## Swiss_Cookie (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck, I hope the blood test tomorrow will show a nice increase!

I can't comment on your level, you know that everyone is different  so don't give up hope!

AFM I did my blood test on Monday and was at 184, did another one today and waiting for the results.


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Juz to confirm...no symptom doesnt mean its all over!!
I got my BFP too..
Although symptoms started to show up on day 9dpt. It happened overnight.
all the way thru I have flat stomach, bloating from ohss had gone, no pain/cramp/spotting/weird taste n smell,nothing!!
Then one morning I woke up bloated n very HUGE all the way to my ribcage.
I only have mild cramps/sharp pain that lasted 10second. barely noticable and all might be credited to the progesterone.
Doc confirmed most of the symptoms due to progesterone. While with pregnancy you'll feel it around 6 weeks. So if it happens, it happens.

Troll I really hope it will work out for you!!


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm now 10DPO with no symptoms at all to report, this time the previous 3 attempts i was practically doubled over. Troll did you get your second set of results yesterday? Congratualtions to all the symptomless BFPs - I'm so praying that I will be joining you on Tuesday xx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies, thank you all so much for your kind words and support, it really means a lot!

Unfortunately it is not good news for us, the second test results showed that my HCG is down to 13 so this baby is not going to make it  

We are obviously upset, but we are trying to look on the positive side too.  We have managed to get further this time than ever before (this is the first time I have actually seen a positive pregnancy test for me, even though it was very short-lived!) so hopefully that means it can happen for us.  We also still have 2 frozen embies from this cycle, so we can try again with those  

We had a consultation with the doctor yesterday and the only think he has picked up from my test results is a white blood cell count a little higher than he is comfortable with, so next time round I will be on Intralipids and Prednisolone to see if that helps.  Wish us luck!!

de2 - congratulations hun,  am so delighted for you!!!  
Daysleeper - wishing you the VERY best of luck, I will pray for a positive result for you  
Swiss_Cookie, did you get your results hun, hope all is very well?  

Sending you all lots of love xxxx


----------



## Swiss_Cookie (Sep 26, 2011)

Troll, I am very sorry it didn't work for you this time. Hope next attemps with the meds will help and work better.

AFM I got my second result and it is 556, so it more than doubled in 48h. Now we will see what the scan says in a few days. I am very happy of course, but as I already miscarried in the past, I won't be confident until a few weeks have passed.

Good luck to everyone else, hope your tests will show a beautiful BFP !


----------

